# 2nd hand brompton or other model - suggestions please



## Janeyb (20 Sep 2012)

Having arrived at Cambridge station this morning to another vandalised bike.....I've decided it's time I finally give in and buy another folder. I'm really stretched for cash but could possibly scrape together around £400. So two questions really:

1.....am I living in dreamland thinking I could pick up a 2nd hand brompton for £400
2.....any other bikes come close to a brompton that I could pick up for around £400.

Apologies...I know this sort of question has probably been asked before but I know how helpful the forum is so I'm sure you won't mind as I don't have time to trawl through posts.

Thanks in advance.

Janey


----------



## Night Train (20 Sep 2012)

You should be able to get a Brompton for £400 but it might take a bit of careful searching and asking around.
I got mine for £250 and Arch's one for £200. Mine needed quite a bit of work and a good service though.

It is worth watching the Bromptons on Ebay. Occasionally one comes up that doesn't get too many bids.


----------



## JC4LAB (21 Sep 2012)

Think its false ecomnoy buying second hand persoanlly..Tyres chains sprockets,wheel trueness etc all wear out quick with high small wheel usage As I dont do DIY each pre brompton holiday check up and service usually costs £80 plus..Chances are all these things are hanging over it ..Think making do with the new cheapest simplest model is a better option..Had my basic C model for 10 years now...as for others the Folding society website shows all the main brands with reviews.The Dahon range maybe cheaper..I also have a folding 26"Mountain bike ...a Dahon Jack which is cheaper.and Im just as fond of it..It..has slick road tyres,folds half,Handle bars and seat post easily removable to make even smaller and.bagable..Ok for trains but not the bus..nothing folds like the brommie..


----------



## Brommyboy (21 Sep 2012)

Try the A to B website for Bromptons on sale, but they do go fast!


----------



## Crankarm (23 Sep 2012)

Bromptons on Ebay = nicked. Probably where my first one ended up or Brick Lane. Do not buy bikes from Ebay or Gumtree = very dodgy.


----------



## Janeyb (24 Sep 2012)

Testing a demo Brompton tomorrow - with the benefit that I can take it home overnight and therefore try it out as I'd use it - on train. Cycle to work scheme deadline at work is this Friday and I've calculated that buying new is best option as I'd end up paying just slightly more than 2nd hand prices on the scheme so may be getting me a new bicycle end of next month. Thanks for the advice though. I'll let you know what I think once I've testing it out.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Sep 2012)

Above post noted so probably unneccessary, but I've just test ridden a 3yo £400 M3L owned by a dedicated bromptoner who is selling as he's just not using it in favour if his 6 speed ones. Top notch condition, stealth bomber black, no rust or creaks nor ageing of the chainstay bridge, the foldy pedal is pristine etc, it's registered with the University of Manchester tagging scheme. It was a very hard decision to say no, but in hilly Oldham my Birdy is still the better riding bike for me & I haven't got £400 spare enough to indulge my deisre for a bike that would be my Plan C & for occasional metrolink trips. I can DM you his contact no or pass yours onto him if you would be interested if he'd negotiate postage.


----------



## Janeyb (4 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that.....I woudl have thought about it but I've not been able to get onto the forum for a while and I've not signed up for the bike to work scheme. Just awaiting my voucher and deliver of the bike to Evans. The test of the Brompton convinced me it's the only way to go. I picked it up, went into Cambridge for an evening out with it in tow. Home on the train, then next day down to Ely on train to an author event, again with Brommie in tow. It ticks all the boxes. Got the fold down to around twenty seconds in a few attempts and it fits easily into the luggage spaces in the train - oh and next to my desk at work. Perfect. And it works out I'll pay around £550 with the tax and NI savings on the scheme so a huge saving. Can't wait to get it now.

Thanks again for your advice.

Janey


----------



## JC4LAB (6 Oct 2012)

Lots of bag options for you also to consider. as well as the cover which comes with it.if you want to put it on the bus or plane...I have over half a dozen inc a .Hard case I got from Wiggle,the Bromption b Bag and a few other folding bike bags I got cheap on Ebay..Got a see through bag Bromptom bag from turkey for a couple of pounds..I also like my luggage to be carriied on the front more than the back..


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Oct 2012)

Ikea has a couple of cheap bag/cover possibilities.

I use what appears to be called a Frakta, it's a whopping 40p.

Ever so easy to plonk the Brommie in it, leaving the saddle exposed for carrying.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/17228340/

Owners with greater financial resources apparently use a £3.75 Dimpa:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10056770/


----------



## Red Light (7 Oct 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Owners with greater financial resources apparently use a £3.75 Dimpa:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10056770/


 
The Dimpa is what you want for a Brommie. Fits neatly inside and then you and put your arm through the straps and carry it over your shoulder. They are pretty tough and seem to last very well too although they are so cheap I keep a few spares in the cupboard.


----------

